
How to Quantify (and Fight) Gerrymandering - adwmayer
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20170404-gerrymandering-math-standard/
======
tomohawk
The Supreme Court is actually a very poor place to decide this. A court does
not have the ability to gather facts, but only to decide on what is presented
to it. It is a very poor way to create law.

A legislature, on the other hand, can call witnesses and do fact finding.
Congress could very well create law that would specify more exactly what the
Constitutional clause means.

